# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Đua xe : thú vui chết người của dân Sài Thành

## duonglongtrong

Quá nửa đêm, trong thành phố, một mớ âm thanh hỗn độn gầm rú rền vang cường độ lan tỏa lớn dần. “Cơn bão” hãi hùng kéo qua với hàng ngàn chiếc xe máy gầm rít. Đằng sau những trận càn quét khủng khiếp ấy là rất nhiều những bí ẩn trong “tâm bão”.

Mỗi rạng sáng Chủ Nhật, trên đường Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh thuộc phường 16 và phường 25 quận Bình Thạnh, hàng ngàn chiếc xe máy đua tập trung kín hai bên vỉa hè dài khoảng 1km. Dưới lòng đường, hàng trăm tay đua đang say sưa một cách điên loạn với trò chơi tốc độ chết người. Lẫn trong làn khói xe sặc sụa, tiếng reo hò ghê rợn từ hai bên đường làm náo loạn cả con đường. Ở một con hẻm nhỏ tại phường 8, quận 8, một gia đình thức dậy trong nỗi bàng hoàng trong nỗi đau mất đi người thân vì hậu quả thảm khốc một trận “bão đêm”.

*Cơn điên của đường phố*

0h sáng một ngày thứ Bảy cuối tháng 7/2011, ngã tư Âu Cơ – Lạc Long Quân (giáp ranh giữa hai quận Tân Bình và quận 11) vắng lặng, chỉ còn lác đác các quán nước ven đường vẫn bán hàng. 15 phút sau, bỗng nhiên vang lên tiếng huýt sáo kéo dài, sau đó là những tiếng nẹt pô “pành pành” của hai thanh niên đi trên chiếc xe độ vang dội báo hiệu đã đến giờ “đi bão”. 

Từ trong các con hẻm nhỏ, quán nhậu, cà phê hai bên đường từng tốp thanh niên ùa ra đường như bầy ong vỡ tổ. Con đường vắng lặng lúc đầu, giờ trở nên đông đảo và sôi động với hàng trăm chiếc xe, tiếng pô nổ inh tai nhức óc. Trên xe, các đôi nam nữ với cái đầu trần, miệng cười nói, hò reo la hét kích động. Chỉ trong vòng 10 phút đoàn xe bão đêm đã lên đến hàng nghìn chiếc, gây ùn tắc giao thông trên đoạn đường dài.

Khi không thấy có gì khác lạ thì vài chiếc xe bắt đầu hứng chí biểu diễn vài đường căn bản như nẹt pô, xoa tay ga, bốc đầu chạy 1 bánh, bó vỉa lả lướt, và các xe khác cổ động cho việc đó bằng cách rú ga nẹt bô lia lịa. Khi khí thế đang dâng cao thì có vài xe rú ga vọt lên trước, lập tức, các xe khác đồng loạt rú ga phi theo hết ga hết số với tốc độ trên 100km/h.

Các xe đan xen vượt nhau trên đường, phần thưởng cho họ là các tiếng hò reo cổ vũ đầy phấn khích của các đám đông hai bên đường, và thứ cảm giác điên cuồng khi được thỏa mãn cơn say tốc độ.


Các tay đua đang thể hiện mình trong cơn say tốc độ​Tốc độ của đoàn xe nhanh chóng được đẩy lên trong tiếng gầm rú ghê rợn của những chiếc pô xe nhả đầy khói trắng. Như để thể hiện kỹ thuật chạy xe cũng như cho thiên hạ thấy con xe “thần tốc” của mình, nhiều thanh niên chạy lướt tới rồ ga, nằm trên yên xe, buông cả hai tay, thậm chí nằm dài trên xe giãy đành đạch như con cá mắc cạn (dân đua xe gọi động tác này là “nằm xòe”).

Đang di chuyển trên đường Âu Cơ bất ngờ gặp một tổ cảnh sát giao thông (CSGT) đi tuần tra, tốc độ đoàn bão đêm được giảm một cách đột ngột, các tốp xe chia ra chạy vào những con hẻm gần đó tẩu thoát. Đoàn xe lúc này tạm thời tan đàn xẻ nghé. Sau khi gặp sự cố, những tốp xe thất lạc lại tập trung về ngã tư Âu Cơ – Lạc Long Quân để họp quân và tiếp tục hành trình. Chỉ sau hơn 30 phút chạm mặt với CSGT, đoàn xe bão đêm lại tụ họp đông đảo và tiếp tục “dậy sóng”.


Bỏ chạy tán loạn khi gặp sự truy đuổi của lực lượng công an​Đoàn đua cứ thế rồng rắn kéo nhau đi đến khắp các con đường trên thành phố, tại những quãng đường rộng và vắng bóng CSGT, các tay yêng hùng lại bắt đầu trổ tài. Đến khoảng 5h30 sáng, đoàn xe kéo đến đường Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh (quận Bình Thạnh), ban đầu, chỉ khoảng 15-20 chiếc, rồi khoảng 500 chiếc, cuối cùng thì đứng chật kín khoảng 1km đoạn từ Ung Văn Khiêm kéo dài tới cầu Thanh Đa với số lượng phải đến vài ngàn xe đứng ở hai bên vỉa hè cổ vũ.

Hàng trăm tay đua phóng như tên bắn dưới lòng đường trong tiếng hò hét vang dội từ hai bên đường. Gần 6h sáng, không khí cực kì hỗn loạn, nhưng tất cả các nhà dân trên đường đều không dám bật điện và mở cửa. Người đi đường đều phải dừng lại vì sợ các quái xế tông phải, và thực tế thì cũng không còn đường mà đi. Những pha biểu diễn lại được các yêng hùng trổ ra trong sự tán thưởng điên dại của đám khán giả.


Những quái xế đầu trần, chân đất đang đua tài​“Bão đêm” đúng với bản chất của cơn bão nhiệt đới là tự hình thành và tự tan rã, không có tổ chức, không có luật lệ. Thường thì vào hơn nửa khuya các đêm đẹp trời dân đua hay tụ tập thành nhóm quen có lạ có tại các trục đường quen thuộc, rồi chạy lòng vòng, chậm chậm qua vài con đường nhằm lôi kéo thêm các xe khác và xem động tĩnh để đêm nay "chèo". Các tay chơi thường luôn cắt cử người thị sát xem lực lượng công an có “bày binh bố trận mai phục” hay không.


Hậu quả thảm khốc​Căn nhà 317/11A bến Ba Đình, phường 8, quận 8, TP.HCM của ông Trần Văn Trửng chỉ rộng chừng 15m2. Giữa nhà kê một bàn thờ có hình một người thanh niên trẻ. Ông chủ nhà thảng thốt kể lại cái đêm định mệnh mà thảm họa đã đổ ập xuống gia đình nghèo khó này.

Anh Trần Xuân Trường (sinh 1989), con trai ông, mới cưới vợ là chị Hà Thị Thiên Nga (sinh 1990) được gần 1 năm. Cả gia đình đang háo hức chờ đón đứa cháu đầu lòng chị Nga đã mang thai được 9 tháng, chuẩn bị ra đời.

21h, ngày Chủ Nhật, 30/5/2010, anh Trường chở chị Nga đi ăn khuya. Vừa ra khỏi con hẻm tới đường Hưng Phú (quận 8) thì gặp một chiếc xe đua xoáy nòng lao thẳng tới với một tốc độ khủng khiếp. Gặp phải xe tải đậu bên đường, xử lý không kịp nên chiếc xe máy điên phóng thẳng qua bên kia đường và tông vào xe anh Trường. Chiếc xe máy gãy đôi, anh Trường văng ra xa, đập đầu xuống đường. Chị Nga cũng bị chấn thương nặng. Tay đua cầm lái bất tỉnh.

Cả ba được đưa vào bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy. Anh Trường chết vì chấn thương sọ não. Chị Nga bị thương nặng. Đứa trẻ nằm trong bụng chị cũng đã chết ngay vì va chạm quá mạnh. Đó là một bé trai gần 40 tuần tuổi, nặng 2,7 kg; em bé chết với một vết vỡ sọ não.

Ông Trửng làm nghề bốc vác ở quận 5, vợ ông là bà Lâm Thị Tuyết Minh cũng chỉ làm nghề bán cà phê vỉa hè nên gia đình chẳng khá giả gì. Anh Trường phải bỏ học từ năm lớp 10 để đi làm. Công việc in lụa của anh là nguồn thu nhập chính của gia đình. Từ ngày anh mất, thảm họa về tinh thần còn kéo theo sự suy sụp về kinh tế.

Ông Trửng chua xót: “Gia đình người gây tai nạn cũng rất nghèo và đông con, dù đã bồi thường tiền thuốc men, mai táng cho các con tôi. Nhưng nỗi đau mất đi người con, người chồng, một đứa bé chưa chào đời và tương lai đen tối trước mắt của gia đình tôi thì tiền nào có thể bù đắp được đây”. Đã hơn 1 năm trôi qua, mỗi buổi chiều bên mâm cơm gia đình là mỗi buổi chiều vắng ngắt.

*Cái giá của cuộc chơi*

Tình trạng các quái xế gây ra những tai nạn giao thông không phải là hiếm gặp. Với tốc độ kinh người, những chiếc xe đua trở thành những hung thần đường phố, gây ra những thảm họa khôn lường. Có thể kể đến một vụ tai nạn liên hoàn nghiêm trọng xảy ra vào khoảng 20h30 ngày 13/6/2010, anh Văn Duy Thương chở theo sau một phụ nữ chạy trên đường Ngô Chí Quốc (phường Bình Chiểu, quận Thủ Đức) đã bị xe máy 54V3-1568 do Nguyễn Văn Trung (sinh năm 1984) cầm lái chở Lê Văn Quyết chạy ngược chiều tông trực diện. Khi các nạn nhân bị thương nặng và chưa kịp hoàn hồn thì ngay lúc đó, xe máy 53R2-0248 do Trần Văn Ngọc cầm lái chở Trần Văn Cử (sinh năm 1990) đang đua theo xe Trung đã thắng không kịp nên tông vào hai xe máy trên. Tai nạn làm ba xe máy chỉ còn là đống sắt vụn.

Đến 22h cùng ngày, một tốp thiếu niên cưỡi trên khoảng 10 chiếc xe độ từ hai hướng đường Ngô Chí Quốc tiếp tục gầm rú, lao thẳng đến nơi xảy ra tai nạn. Phát hiện có tín hiệu đèn chớp của lực lượng công an đang xử lý vụ tai nạn, các tay đua quay đầu xe tháo chạy. Do quá đà, xe máy 51S1-5952 của Trần Minh Tài (sinh năm 1992, Bình Dương) đã lao thẳng vào hiện trường và đâm tiếp xe 61L1-5211 do anh Nguyễn Hữu Bình (sinh năm 1990) cầm lái chở chị Nguyễn Thị Lệ Thủy (sinh năm 1991, Nghệ An). Vụ tai nạn làm Tài bị gãy tay và chân, anh Bình, chị Thuỷ bị thương nặng phải vào viện cấp cứu. Nguyễn Văn Trung và người phụ nữ ngồi sau xe anh Văn Duy Thương đã tử vong tại bệnh viện do vết thương quá nặng, mất nhiều máu. 7 nạn nhân còn lại đều phải nằm điều trị trong tình trạng thương tích đầy mình.

Tiếng gầm rú của động cơ và những tiếng reo hò khoái trá trở thành nỗi khiếp đảm của dân lành vô tội. Nó để lại hệ quả là những mất mát không gì bù đắp nổi. Nỗi khiếp sợ ấy sẽ không dừng lại nếu không có được một sự trừng phạt triệt để.

----------

